# carrot game?



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

When it comes up it will list a topic in the Horse Forum such as Horse Training or Horse Breeds or Western Riding. Go to that topic and when you click on it a box at the top of that page will say "Catch the Carrot". Click on it and you caught it!


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

How do you keep them from stealing them???


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

That I don't know. I have had a few stolen, but never the whole bunch. I wonder who has the most carrots on here and how many they have.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw one chick with over two thousand!! I had two and he took one away....boo-hoo!! And what's with the carrot locator shown above?


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, that was a bit stingy, but I guess that is how you get over 2000 carrots. The carrot locator shows you what category the carrot is hidden in. If it says, Horse Training, go to the list of categories and click on Horse Training and there should be a "catch the carrot" box if you got there first. 

I like your Chief Dan George quote!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks, RBR; I love your paint!!


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks, jdw! He is pretty special to me.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Where is the Carrot locator?


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

in the threads. right below the ads, and above where everyone starts writing.


----------

